# Info on bottle



## Tootemma56 (Sep 6, 2020)

Looking for information on this bottle all I know is its from 75 and unopened


----------



## Drift (Sep 6, 2020)

Hey, I think I have the same boxers!  I'm not familiar with the bottle, but here's a Worthpoint listing of one that sold on eBay: https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/refresh-holly-soda-bottle-2070735555

And two currently for sale: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-ACL-So...STOWN-OH-W-BLUE-LABELS-LOT-OF-2-/153466632670

I assume yours is also from Youngstown, Ohio? I saw a great Bob Dylan show there once.


----------

